# new plush lenses



## Stig (Mar 9, 2013)

accidentally found this, so I thought I'll share, though you might have seen it already... 

relax with a 24-105 of a 50mm under your head 

http://www.homezooka.com/2011/07/photography-enthusiasts-plushtography-lens-pillows-home-trend-house-trends/


----------

